# Debian mini system. Wer kennt sich aus?



## jackisback (27. Juli 2008)

Also, da ich mich nun satte drei Tage mit Linux und Debian auseinander gesetzt habe, würde mich mal was grundsätzliches Interessieren. 

Vielleicht noch etwas zu dem was ich mit dem Debian vor habe. Ich möchte einen einfachen Test Server aufsetzen dieser soll möglichst alles enthalten was Mann für die Netzwerk Kommunikation braucht. 

Dazu kommen eine jvm 1.5 dann mysql Datenbank, Samba als root Server, ssh und noch ein ftp. Ich benötige für die Arbeit lediglich die folgenden packet die Debian mitbringt:

Nano als textwerkzeug.

Aptitude für die Paket Verwaltung 

Und zusätzlich noch apt.

Da aber Debian eine Menge Software von Haus aus mitbringt weiß ich nicht wie ich den Rest loswerden soll besser gesagt welche ich getrost los werden kann. Im Grunde würde mir für den Start ein minimales System mit aptitude und apt reichen, den Rest könnte man sich dann nachholen.

Wie bekommt man sowas hin? Kennt ihr eine Methode oder fertiges mini Paket von Debian das nur das nötigste enthält oder ist das was man bekommt schon das kleinste?
.
.


----------



## Navy (28. Juli 2008)

Nach 3 Tagen intensiven Auseinandersetzen mit Linux gebe ich Dir den Tip, mal die Netinstall von Debian auszuprobieren. Hier kannst Du schon bei der Installation des Systems relativ detailliert festlegen was Du alles haben möchtest und was nicht.

Überleg ob Du Dinge wie cron brauchst und guck in /etc/init.d/, was Du davon rausschmeissen kannst.


----------

